
Fragment Search - caffeinewriter
http://www.gerv.net/software/fragment-search/
======
walterbell
Note that [http://www.openannotation.org](http://www.openannotation.org) is
working on related standards for anchoring comments.

Is there a reliable way to create audio/video fragment links that work across
the most popular sites?

